# What if your 4-year-old child could see your dreams? DREAM CHILD (Dream Srs bk 3



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

My third novel, "Dream Child", continues the Dream Series. Sara's finished medical school and she's in the midst of her residency...and also mother to a very precosious four-year-old girl. Who's inherited her ability to step into other people's dreams...



There's also a ten minute sample of the forthcoming audiobook, at:

http://www.writingdreams.net/?p=800


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

The audiobook is OUT!

http:/getBook.at/DreamChildAudio


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Take a look at the fantastic new cover!



And what's inside the cover is pretty good, too - come on and take a look!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got a free ebook (or audiobook - winner's choice!) copy to give away of "Dream Student" - I'll pick from anyone who comments on this thread in the next 24 hours!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Nobody responded last week, but why not try again...ask me a question about the book, tell me if you like the new cover, tell me I need to get a haircut, whatever...reply here and I'll give away a copy (ebook or audiobook) of "Dream Child" to a random commentor - I'll give it until 5 PM Friday...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

With the next book in this series coming out in just three weeks, what better time to take a look at the previous books in the Dream Series...?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

A cute four-year-old girl...with the power to visit other people's dreams.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey!  The big launch of book #7 is Friday - but today's a great day to catch up with the earlier books in the series...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

There's a Goodreads group to discuss all the Dream Series books - take a look!

https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/135066-ask-j-j-dibenedetto


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM CHILD is on sale - just $0.99 this week!  It's in the top-20 in three different categories on the Kindle store, why not check it out for yourself?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Hop on over to my website at http://www.writingdreams.net and sign up for my newsletter (leave me a comment on the most recent post, today, June 20th), and you'll get a free ebook copy of one of my Dream Series books. How can you beat that?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

On sale today for $0.99 - take a look at DREAM CHILD!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Check out the Dream Series - book one FREE, book two on sale this weekend for $0.99!!!!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM CHILD is on sale, just through Sunday, for $0.99!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

With the newest book in the series out, why not take a look at the previous books leading up to it...?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

With the holiday season coming up, and with this book taking place at Christmastime, there's no better time to take a look at DREAM CHILD...

And also, fans of the Dream Series books, I've got a special bonus - two new short stories in the series up at my website:

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2746

and

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2699


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

The first book in the series is free, and book #2 is on sale for $0.99 - and then come back and pick this book up, too!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM CHILD is temporarily on sale for $2.99 - save a dollar!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

If you haven't checked it out yet, DREAM CHILD is on sale on Amazon today for just $0.99!

http://getbook.at/DreamChild


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

See the book trailer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9huBwka1nv0&index=4&list=PLdLeszUG-JujXfj2uPS692TsIm1dfAlWl


----------

